# I need Carlos Condit sig :)



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

The "Natural born killer" is going to destory a overrated brit (no offense) . and i want to rock a nasty sig of him . 

here some pics that i found :

http://www.cdn.sherdog.com/_images/news/2007_08/8483.jpg

http://www.cdn.sherdog.com/_images/pictures/42/42075.jpg

http://www.mmaroot.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/carlos-condit-2.jpg

http://www.insidefighting.com/wp-content/uploads/MMA/WEC8-25-2007/8-5/WECaugIF__mg_4687_L_.jpg

http://a.espncdn.com/photo/2009/0704/mma_kampmann_condit1_sw_576.jpg

if some blood splatter can be add to the sig it will be awesomly awesome ..:thumb02:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

anyone ?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am away for work right now and have been hectic. If I get the time I would love to do something.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

ill give it a go


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll have a go as well.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here you go mate. a couple to choose from:


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks mate Looks Awesome


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

no problem bud.


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

already had it started so here's another one


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Pigwog said:


> already had it started so here's another one


Love the blood effect.:thumbsup:
Was it on the original render or did you add it afterwards?


----------



## Pigwog (Sep 21, 2010)

limba said:


> Love the blood effect.:thumbsup:
> Was it on the original render or did you add it afterwards?


thanks, yeah I added the blood


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Pigwog said:


> already had it started so here's another one


+Rep and some credits coming your way...

That sig is naaaaaaaasty good. :thumb02:


----------

